# Blue Rams...compatible with my fish?



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all~
Here are my stats:
30 g 
5 mollies
1 platy
6 zebra danios
4 tetras
1 panda cory
1 Pleco
2 Pink kissing gouramis

I am planning on rehoming the pleco and kissers. Do you think a pair of blue rams would be a good addition to my tank? 

I'm old school and haven't tested my water in a year, I'm going to suck it up and buy a good test kit this week....


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

I suppose it could. Depends on what type of molly. If it were me I would get rid of the mollies and danios and get more platys(or get guppies since they are from the same continent I believe) like6 and increase the number of corys to 4-6. What kind of pleco? Rams might have a hard time defending thier fry from plecos. I would get otos instead. Just my opinion. Also what type of tetra? if they are a smaller peacfull species keep them and increase the number to 8. WIth so many potential predators in the tank make sure you provide plenty of cover so the rams will feel secure enough to spawn in the first place.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I mentioned this in another thread, but I think you should wait on pH and hardness numbers before adding more fish. Also, blue rams require higher than normal temperatures, so wouldn't be compatible with some of the fish you have already due to the temperature requirement. Bolivian rams might still be an option though, again pending the pH and hardness numbers.


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

rrcoolj said:


> I suppose it could. Depends on what type of molly. If it were me I would get rid of the mollies and danios and get more platys(or get guppies since they are from the same continent I believe) like6 and increase the number of corys to 4-6. What kind of pleco? Rams might have a hard time defending thier fry from plecos. I would get otos instead. Just my opinion. Also what type of tetra? if they are a smaller peacfull species keep them and increase the number to 8. WIth so many potential predators in the tank make sure you provide plenty of cover so the rams will feel secure enough to spawn in the first place.


 
The mollies are gold dust lyretail although one of the females I just bought have the round tail. I believe the pleco is a sailfin leopard I saw another pic online titled that and it looks just like mine! There are 3 bleeding heart tetras and one white tetra that schools with them believe it or not. I had originally inherited a 10 gal with 3 bleeding hearts and 3 white tetras with the panda cory. Lost 1 tetra in a move and when I first got the kissing fish they killed the other white tetra. I have pics posted on my profile!!!

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

iamntbatman said:


> I mentioned this in another thread, but I think you should wait on pH and hardness numbers before adding more fish. Also, blue rams require higher than normal temperatures, so wouldn't be compatible with some of the fish you have already due to the temperature requirement. Bolivian rams might still be an option though, again pending the pH and hardness numbers.


Thanks for all the advice batman! I currently keep my tank at 82 and everyone including the danios are thriving! I will post as soon as I have the numbers on the PH and hardness! Ever since I laid eyes on the blue rams that has been my goal but I wanted to get my tank well established first. Check out my tank pics on my profile and let me know what you think!

Thanks!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I personally would not... mainly because of the mollies and cory. Your temp is way too high for that cory, and as already pointed out you should really have social fish in groups. GBR from stores are also very touchy fish.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree, the Corydoras panda occurs in mountain streams and will last longer and be healthier in a cooler temperature, check out our profile (click on the shaded name to go to the fish's profile). And while zebra danios can "tolerate" warmer temperatures, most authorities recommend keeping them at room temperature, below 76. This would suit the cory just fine too. But as you also have warmer water fish in the tank, a compromise would be 78. My C. panda seem to do fine at this temp, but not higher. And as noted, rams are not suitable for the cory or danios.

And the cory definitely needs company; this species is highly interactive, and on its own (or less than 3) it will be under stress which can also shorten its life and cause health problems because stress affects the fish's immune system.

Forgot about the pleco, if it is a sailfin, and it has that appearance, it will grow close to 20 inches and require a very large tank.

Byron.


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like I have some rearranging to do...I have a 10 gal hex cycling but I was going to just put guppies in that...I do have another regular 10g just sitting in my trunk....maybe I can do just corys in there. I feel so bad for my cory now...I thought she was so happy....I call her Dora the Explora cuz she is always exploring and loves to play in the bubbles!!!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Lisalis said:


> Sounds like I have some rearranging to do...I have a 10 gal hex cycling but I was going to just put guppies in that...I do have another regular 10g just sitting in my trunk....maybe I can do just corys in there. I feel so bad for my cory now...I thought she was so happy....I call her Dora the Explora cuz she is always exploring and loves to play in the bubbles!!!


It is a very active "friendly" species, no doubt. My trio are almost constantly together, tickling each other with their barbels (someone once wrote that this behaviour is a sign of affection) as they charge around, and I've had them together in the 90g for more than 15 months now. Definitely social and needs company. Three or even four or five would manage in a 10g, or in that 10g hex. [I saw that thread, will post there momentarily]. They love to explore every surface, so plant leaves, wood and branches are all excellent decor. With a peaceful shoal of small fish, a nice setup.

Byron.


----------

